# 1st ever contest



## Unity (Aug 4, 2008)

When and where, BH?

--John


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 4, 2008)

BossHawgBBQ said:
			
		

> Fauquier County, Va near Washington, DC is having it's first ever bbq contest to go along with an annual car show.  This will also be my first contest.  I smoke some pretty decent *pork butts*, *chicken* and *briskett*.  The fair board has decided to let each contestant choose their own cut of meat in those catagories.  What would be the best cuts to smoke?  I fell the Board should have name the cuts to make it more uniformed.  But, this is all for fun so I guess it's smoke'em if you got'em.



Of the three categories mentioned I would do a pork butt as opposed to a shoulder, chicken thighs, and a whole packer brisket.

Why aren't they allowing ribs (I'd do spares if they change their mind).


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 4, 2008)

Jolley please keep me informed on entry fees, etc. or a link if they have one!  Thanks!


----------

